# Shell fitting rule for SB boots



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

So theres a shell fitting rule FOR SKI HARD BOOTS with which you take out the liner and put your foot into the outer shell. The optimum length and width is sth like 5-15mm length, 2mm width.

Does this rule apply to softer snowboard boots??


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Never heard that.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

kusanagi said:


> So theres a shell fitting rule FOR SKI HARD BOOTS with which you take out the liner and put your foot into the outer shell. The optimum length and width is sth like 5-15mm length, 2mm width.
> 
> Does this rule apply to softer snowboard boots??


How, exactly, would one measure 2cm of width inside a hard (or even soft) boot when your foot is in there??

Seems legit.
:blink:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I believe that is the "two finger" rule for ski boots. I think when you are in your ski boots if you can easily slide two finger behind you ankle it is too big or something like that. BA probably knows this. Of course this leaves a lot of variability, but I have heard this before from skier friends. It could also be a wives tale.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's the two finger rule for the "average" rider. You pull the liner out shove their foot in the shell push their foot till the big toe is touching the shell shove your hand down the back of their calf with your index and middle finger pointing down. If they both fit in there snug between the heel and the shell that's your fit. That's a ski boot fit. Snowboard boot you want 1 finger for the 'average' user. If you want a performance fit you ideally want none.


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's the two finger rule for the "average" rider. You pull the liner out shove their foot in the shell push their foot till the big toe is touching the shell shove your hand down the back of their calf with your index and middle finger pointing down. If they both fit in there snug between the heel and the shell that's your fit. That's a ski boot fit. Snowboard boot you want 1 finger for the 'average' user. If you want a performance fit you ideally want none.


none? so my feet would be of the same as as the outer shell and they the boots will be super duper tight after inserting the inner liner?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I said performance fit. My guess is you're an average fit type of guy. My fit is my toes are curled up for 2 weeks of pure hell till they pack out.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I said performance fit. My guess is you're an average fit type of guy. My fit is my toes are curled up for 2 weeks of pure hell till they pack out.


Now I might be scared to have you fit my boots....


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I said performance fit. My guess is you're an average fit type of guy. My fit is my toes are curled up for 2 weeks of pure hell till they pack out.



which brand which model which size?? and your foot size?:blink:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Doesn't matter. Best boot is the one that fits YOUR feet.


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Doesn't matter. Best boot is the one that fits YOUR feet.


and a boot fitter molded the inner liner for you\?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I molded them and did numerous other things to make them fit my foot.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

most modern snowboard boot liners are pretty fucking thin. "pack out" is not much, more like molding. Try on walk around for 15min, mind numbing pain, yeah they are too small, lots of slippage, too loose, have them heated molded right there on a machine if you are not able to "get hot" enough to break them in just wearing them.

I wear new boots for a few nights ( 1 hour or 2) around the house to get them heat molded. Salomon Boots hold up for 3 seasons or more.


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I molded them and did numerous other things to make them fit my foot.


you have your own oven or sth like that to mold it?


so i find a pair of boots following that shell-fitting rule, then heat mold, then wt else should i do?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just have a shop fit and mold you. I have access to stuff most normal people never will.


----------

